
Among the ufologists - Thevet
https://www.newcriterion.com/issues/2018/3/among-the-ufologists-9596
======
eponeponepon
The passing comparison between ufology in the US and Jack the Ripper in the UK
is interesting - the two can easily be seen as manifestations of the same
drive filtered through different cultures, though that hadn't struck me
before. I wish the article explored the connection more.

